# The First Avenger - Civil War: Die Filmkritik zum Marvel-Blockbuster



## MatthiasBrueckle (28. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The First Avenger - Civil War: Die Filmkritik zum Marvel-Blockbuster* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The First Avenger - Civil War: Die Filmkritik zum Marvel-Blockbuster


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (28. April 2016)

Wenn Daniel Brühl zu Weihnachten nach Hause fährt, sagt seine Mutter auch: "Oh nein, nicht schon wieder Daniel Brühl!"


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. April 2016)

Ich freue mich auf den Film.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. April 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf den Film.


Dito. Allerdings erst auf Bluray.


----------



## michinebel (28. April 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dito. Allerdings erst auf Bluray.



Ich werd ihn mir nächste Woche auf 2D anschauen, auf den blöden 3D Quatscht kann ich verzichten.


----------



## Reaper1706 (28. April 2016)

Definitv in 3D!!!! Das beste wo gibt!


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (28. April 2016)

Basierend auf unserem Kinobesuch war leider kein Moment dabei, der wirklich sagte "Mensch, da hat sich der Aufpreis für 3D gelohnt"


----------



## devilsreject (28. April 2016)

Na mit dem 3D und Nutzen ist das so eine Sache, der Konsument stellt sich unter 3D eher so eine VR Geschichte vor, während die Realität lediglich ein Update der alten Farbbrillen Grün(Blau)/Rot darstellen. 

Der wirkliche Nutzen und Mehrwert von 3D Filmen ist schwer zu beurteilen, da neben vielen kleinen Dingen wie Kopfschmerzen und Produktionsausrichtung nur auf 3D eben keine bessere Atmosphäre geschaffen wird, sondern lediglich ein ungewohntes Bild. 

Ich schaue mir den Film natürlich auch an, in gewohnten 2D, und ich freue mich schon sehr darauf.


----------



## lars9401 (28. April 2016)

Wird definitiv angeschaut, aber auch erst später auf Blu-ray. Bei mir gibts kaum noch ein Kino im Umkreis von 50km , welches Filme auch in 2D bringt. Mal abgesehen von Animationsfilmen.


----------



## Cicero (28. April 2016)

Jup, bitte kein 3D. Keine Ahnung, warum der Quark immer noch in den Kinos vermarktet wird.

Was den eigentlichen Film angeht: Sicherlich einer der besseren Superheldenfilme bzw. vielleicht sogar mit der Beste. Aber aktuell stellt sich bei mir diesbezüglich ein ziemliches Übersättigungsgefühl ein. So langsam wird´s langweilig, immer noch ein Film Teil XYZ, Reboot mit anderen Schauspielern, Prequel, Sequel, Zusammenführungen von Helden und Spin Offs....


Offtopic: Warum zum Geier erscheinen bei meinen Beiträgen immer irgendwelche Zahlen am Anfang oder am Ende von Beiträgen?!?!?! Hat das noch jemand?
22


----------



## IceGamer (28. April 2016)

Ich war jetzt ehrlichgesagt, nie der große Marvel Fan... In meiner Kindheit gab es da auch eigentlich nur Spiderman, den dann aber überall, Gameboy,SNES und als Serie. Ich fand Batman immer interessanter und auch heute würde mich ein Batman im Stiele eines Nolan deutlich mehr reizen, als die Marvelfilme. B vs. S hab ich nicht gesehen, da sah von Anfang an eigentlich alles verdammt ätzend aus, dafür war ich aber vom Iron Man 1 sehr positiv überrascht und auch The Avengers (1) war ein sehr guter Film. 

Ich werde mir den Film auf jeden Fall mal ansehen, auch wenn ich diesen armseligen Cpt. USA nicht leiden kann, der ist noch überflüssiger als Superman... Robert Downey Jr. gefällt mir als Sherlock Holmes und Iron Man und wenn es kein übertriebenes Actionspektakel ist, kann es durchaus ein guter Film werden.

3D wird natürlich des Geldes wegen angeboten. 0 Mehraufwand, aber jeder Besuche hat 2-3€ Extra zu bezahlen. Eigentlich bin ich auch ein Fan davon, mir Filme so anzusehen, wie es der Regisseur gedacht hat, aber bei den Superheldenfilmen hat man da doch eher das Gefühl, dass das Disney auf 3D pocht... Der Hobbit war zwar absoluter Schrott, aber die Technik wusste zu begeistern. Warum gibt es nur so wenig Filme mit so fortschrittlichen Techniken (HFR)? Ich kann nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, wie man immernoch auf so alte Techniken setzen kann... Die paar € dürfte doch z.B. Disney nicht daran hindern, diese Technik für Star Wars etc. einzusetzen.


----------



## michinebel (29. April 2016)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Wird definitiv angeschaut, aber auch erst später auf Blu-ray. Bei mir gibts kaum noch ein Kino im Umkreis von 50km , welches Filme auch in 2D bringt. Mal abgesehen von Animationsfilmen.



Ich sag dir ich bin so froh das bei uns vor ein paar Jahren ein Cineplex aufgemacht hat, die zeigen fast jeden Film auch in 2D zwar nur zu ein paar Uhrzeiten und im kleineren Saal aber immerhin.
Ich seh nämlich echt nicht ein 3€ pro Karte extra zu zahlen für ein aufgesetztes 3D, dazu dann noch die blöde Brille über 2 Stunden tragen zum Glück bekomm ich wenigstens keine Kopfschmerzen oder sowas davon.


----------



## lars9401 (29. April 2016)

michinebel schrieb:


> Ich sag dir ich bin so froh das bei uns vor ein paar Jahren ein Cineplex aufgemacht hat, die zeigen fast jeden Film auch in 2D zwar nur zu ein paar Uhrzeiten und im kleineren Saal aber immerhin.
> Ich seh nämlich echt nicht ein 3€ pro Karte extra zu zahlen für ein aufgesetztes 3D, dazu dann noch die blöde Brille über 2 Stunden tragen zum Glück bekomm ich wenigstens keine Kopfschmerzen oder sowas davon.




Hab hier größtenteils nur Cinestars um mich rum. Aber zum Glück gibt es diesmal 2D Vorstellungen. Zwar nur 2 am Tag, aber besser als keine. Bei The Avengers - Age of Ultron gab es für 2 Woche ganze 4 Vorstellungen in 2D.

Vergiss nicht den Euro für die Brille. Die kan man zwar dann behalten, aber wenn man das Kino wechselt, braucht man eventuell wieder ne Neue, da die ne andere Technik haben.

Beschweren bringt leider nichts, da unser Kino vom Verleih vorgeschrieben bekommt, welche Fassung gezeigt werden soll.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2016)

Hab mir den Film heute im Kino angesehen.  

Fazit: 
Flotte und witzige Sprüche findet man seltener. Der Film schlägt ungewöhnlich ernste Töne an. Aber Captain Asshole war ja in den Verfilmungen der letzten Jahre nie eine witzige Sau gewesen. Selbst Downey Jr. als Iron Man lässt deutlich weniger seiner Sprüche los. Der Situationshumor, der eigentlich immer recht typisch für die Avengers-Reihe war, wird eher von den Nebendarstellern getragen. Und auch das recht wenig. Kein Wunder, werden doch eigentlich alle Protagonisten knallhart mit den Konsequenzen ihrer Heldentaten konfrontiert, woraus Meinungsverschiedenheiten und schließlich ein Kleinkrieg entsteht, der gegen Ende nicht übermäßig brutal, aber ungewöhnlich räudig und eher wie eine (gut choreografierte) Straßenprügelei daher kommt. 

Iron Man war für mich (womöglich auch von Autoren und Produzenten beabsichtigt) immer irgendwo die Hauptfigur der Filmreihe. Captain Asshole bleibt weitestgehend seinem Charakter treu: Ernsthaft und tut das, was nötig ist, selbst wenn es Opfer fordert (die er aber am liebsten vermeiden würde). Iron Man dagegen zeigt sich eher von einer ernsthaften Seite und im Laufe des Films wird immer klarer, wie sehr er sich eigentlich durch die vergangenen Ereignisse verändert hat. Er hat innerhalb der Reihe die größte Entwicklung erfahren. 
Beide (und alle anderen) tun das, was nötig ist. Aber letztlich ist es Captain Asshole, der den Kleinkrieg vlt. nicht will, aber kompromisslos anzettelt. 

Das macht ihn für mich eigentlich zum eigentlichen Antagonisten des Films, auch wenn seine Beweggründe durchaus nachvollziehbar sind. Zemo machte einen echt guten Eindruck, hatte aber leider zu wenig Screentime. Ein rachsüchtiger Intrigant, der noch ordentlich Öl ins Feuer goss. Da hätte man mehr draus machen können. Zumal der Film am Anfang ein wenig langatmig wirkt und erst gegen Mitte richtig an Fahrt aufnimmt. Und das kann bei fast zweieinhalb Stunden Spielfilmlänge echt lang sein. 

Was mich letztlich störte...Black Panther 



Spoiler



ein Afroamerikaner in schwarzem Kostüm... Wer hätte es gedacht? 


 fügt sich gut in die Story ein. Aber Ant Man und Spider Man? Die trugen zur Handlung herzlichst wenig bei, zumal Spider Man viel zu viel laberte und viel zu kindisch, folgsam und naiv wirkte. Nur ein, zwei kleine Szenen waren witzig mit ihm. Aber ansonsten war er nur nervig. 

Die Actionszenen waren allerdings alle wieder ziemlich geil in Szene gesetzt. Optisch grandios. Allerdings hab ich den Film in 3D gesehen und das war...anstrengend. Furchtbar schlechtes 3D. Wenn man das mal mit Der Hobbit in 3D und HFR vergleicht, fragt man sich, warum man hier das 3D so schlecht umgesetzt hat. 

Dennoch...ein top Film.  Werd ihn mir definitiv auf BluRay kaufen. Wurde nicht enttäuscht.

Das Motiv der Spider Man-Filme "Aus großer Kraft folgt große Verantwortung" wird hier nochmal wunderbar aufgenommen. Hier gibt es gar kein Schwarz/Weiß, denn jeder Charakter hat nachvollziehbare Gründe für sein Handeln und seine Entscheidungen, was den Film auch so hervorragend macht. Gerade innerhalb der Marvel-Filmreihe. Es gibt hier eigentlich gar keinen "bösen" oder die "guten". Nichtmal Zemo ist böse. Sondern einfach nur von Rache zerfressen (und dabei auch noch sehr gut von Daniel Brühl gespielt).


----------



## LSD-Goat (4. Mai 2016)

Wie ich diese Superhelden Grütze inwzischen hasse...


----------

